# Year of my BEAR compound bow?



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

i have been trying unsuccessfully to find info on my ould bear bow.
this bow was a yard sale buy that a friend passed along to me as my first bow and it is the reason i got hooked.
so it will always have a place of honor in my growing collection.
But id like to have some more info on it.

On the limb it says Super Magnum "44"
limb sticker has serial #424153

limbs are wood laminate
2 cams, steel cables

no other usefull info

thanks for any help


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Super Mag*

I want to say the mid to late 70s


----------

